# Fuel filter



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Is it diy?


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

Why do you need to replace the filter?.
Symptoms ?


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

Just looking at the service manual and yes I consider that it is DIY
Location, under the right rear of the vehicle, near the fuel tank
Apart from observing fuel line polarity, it seems straight forward


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

be careful, the garage that did mine said it was that old [ 15 years ] it was difficult to remove safely, they ended up paying out for a new fuel line because of the difficulty they had.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I can't find any record of it being replaced in the last 40,000 miles, so thought best to change. I have changed one before but on that vehicle i had to relieve the fuel line pressure before removing at the fuel pipes. It wasn't an Audi. 
Watching some a4 ones on you tube there no mention of letting the pressure off, just undo the clamp, separate the lines and reverse.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Give the connections a spray with WD40 well before attempting removal of fuel lines
There are buttons on the connection collar that require pressing to release.
Hoggy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had my one changed by the garage whilst it was getting other fluids and filters changed, the clip that holds it in place can break or the screw holding it in can rust to bits and you'll need to cable tie the filter in place as the clip is not a part that you can buy on its own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Not sure about that...the jubilee clip requires cutting off but TPS keep them in stock. Fuel filter is another 'lifetime' part doh!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Or a jubilee clip would work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Had a look, there's no jubilee clips, just plastic ends with a portion to press in releaase from the filter. Is there no reason for me to change though if Audi say lifetime part? I don't want to make work for myself unnecessarily :wink:


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Jubilee clip holds filter to bracket.

Change the filter, it'll give your fuel pump an easier life and can fix fuelling issues under boost


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a cheap part (fuel filter) and as said will give your fuel pump an easier life, you don't know what crap could be sitting in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Changed mine when I first got the car, having not seen any mention of it in the history.

It was not original, it was held in place with a cable tie and it was almost rusted through!

An easy DIY task if you can elevate the car. The filter is approx in the middle of the car, so I backed it on to standard car ramps.

The only problem I came across was the star washers that hold the cover, were all corroded away, not a bad Idea to get some in advance. (I refitted the cover with cable ties until I got hold of some star washers)

There is no need to depressurize the system.

It is good practice to change a fuel filter, if you consider the fineness of the injectors. Can't understand it being a lifetime filter :?

Hope this helps,

Specsman 8)


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks chaps, replaced it today. Very straightforward and quick, but everything was in good order, no corrosion present.

Next month, thermostat before my looming mot, don't want it running cool and effecting the emissions.


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

Definitely not a lifetime item. Sputtering and misfire under boost can often be caused by a dirty filter. For the few quid it costs change it every service.


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Replaced mine today as it keeps bogging down under heavy load

Simple enough job to do on your back


----------



## mandipvirdi (Sep 24, 2014)

Did mine a couple of weeks ago, simple enough job however just be careful of the fuel lines as mentioned earlier, i ended up snapping one of my connectors as they were just too fragile.
Not an expensive replacement only £15 new from tps.
Good luck


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Def. worth changing at the age these cars are. When you pour the contents of the filter back out the inlet into a clear bottle, you'll be surprised how much water/garbage comes out.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Afternoon Folks.

Planning to tackle mine in the next week or so, I have the new filter ready to go and will take Hoggy's advice to WD40 the connectors a couple of days in advance.

Mine is currently fixed with cable ties, can anyone confirm if the retaining clip is a specific part? Or just a standard Jubilee clip?

Also read about depressurising the system by pulling the pump fuse and cranking the engine - but other suggestions in this thread say their is no need. Thoughts?


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

rawlins said:


> Afternoon Folks.
> 
> Planning to tackle mine in the next week or so, I have the new filter ready to go and will take Hoggy's advice to WD40 the connectors a couple of days in advance.
> 
> ...


Mine was cable tied; assumed it was original :? 

I didn't depressurize, there was only a dribble and that was after running the engine to back it on to the ramps.

Removing the cover was probably the only stressful bit; get those star washers!

Specsman 8)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rawlins said:


> Mine is currently fixed with cable ties, can anyone confirm if the retaining clip is a specific part? Or just a standard Jubilee clip?


I'm sure it needs to be a narrow band version.
Std width is apparently too wide.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

For the size it is the jubilee clip is slightly narrower than what you would get in a parts store so worth getting one if you want to. The clip fit around the and behind the bracket so a standard width one won't fit! It would have had a clip as standard so guess a cable ty means somebody has been there before 

Have what you need to hand and work quickly and have a big tray to cover the floor and some towels/rags in case of any spillages. Make sure you are careful with the connections on the filter and that they 'click' back on. Happy Days


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone doing this for the first time - word of warning. The Haynes manual and many online tutorials say to just remove the fuel lines either end of the fuel filter; they don't give any detail on how they are removed and a few tutorials and even a guy on YouTube, said to just 'pull' them off! 

You need to be very careful because if you break the rear plastic connector that goes to the fuel tank, you will be up for a very expensive repair because that fuel line and plastic fuel filter connector is a one piece part that requires removal of the fuel tank to replace!

It is not obvious at a glance, but there is a plastic clip on both fuel line connectors that you need to depress before pulling them off. The trick (just like the electrical connectors) is to push the connector towards the fuel filter and then depress the clip, it then releases easily (you'll feel it and it can be done with your fingers but a tool will make it easier) and *then* you can pull them off.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks so much for the tips guys, really appreciate it.

Julian, don't suppose you have a record of the part number for the OEM clip do you? If not I'll have a word with the dealership and get them to pull up the diagrams for me.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rawlins said:


> Thanks so much for the tips guys, really appreciate it.
> 
> Julian, don't suppose you have a record of the part number for the OEM clip do you? If not I'll have a word with the dealership and get them to pull up the diagrams for me.


It is a 60-80mm 9mm wide band.
OEM p/n: N0245226
Current list price is £3.71 inc VAT.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

David C said:


> rawlins said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the tips guys, really appreciate it.
> ...


Thanks so much.

Although I spent nearly £3 on a Throttle Body Gasket last week, the price of these German parts is killing me.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi all,

Any idea of a part number or which brand I should be going for?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

You can look up the Audi part number for your specific model / year on oemepc.com/audi - mine is this one, not sure if they vary by year: http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... ng/e#sec_7

I have this in the back of my mind too, no idea when mine was last done.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm waiting to get around to doing this job, I have some star washers in reserve and pliers to remove the connectors at either end, but to be honest I'm not looking forward to it as I fully expect it to be the factory filter there!
You can buy a narrow band (9mm) jubilee clip quite easily on eBay , this is the filter for my BAM engined 2003 roadster.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

droopsnoot said:


> You can look up the Audi part number for your specific model / year on oemepc.com/audi - mine is this one, not sure if they vary by year: http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... ng/e#sec_7
> 
> I have this in the back of my mind too, no idea when mine was last done.


Thank you very much!


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Got around to doing this today .
Didn't start too well, despite soaking with Plusgas one of the nuts at the front edge of the under tray just sheared off, hardly any force had been applied and so I was dreading the other one!
Luckily this came undone, then the tray fell to the ground as the 3 star washers holding the other end of it were just rust and had crumbled with the tray movement  .
It looked as if the tray had never come off before!
Sure enough was proved right.
Original February 2003 filter still fitted , 64K miles of use.
The original jubilee clip wouldn't come undone (not surprisingly) so a pair of Mole grips soon saw the end of it.
The fuel connectors (which I had absolutely dreaded undoing  ) were relatively easy.
After cleaning off each connector (they weren't very dirty anyway) the small tab that needs to be pressed in is visible if you look carefully enough , the advice given on here to push the connector towards the fuel filter as you press in the tab works a treat .
I couldn't apply enough pressure with my fingers to press in the tab so used a stubby flat blade screwdriver very carefully to push it in and both connectors slid off easily.
Very glad to have done the job , not one that I'd be in a hurry to repeat though tbh :mrgreen:


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

Well done, it's satisfying when a job goes to plan.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

That undertray needs to come off to change the Haldex filter too...... so I'm guessing that hasn't been done for a long time.

So schedule Haldex oil and filter (and a new drain plug & seal) ASAP.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks gents  .
I've done absolutely loads of work to the car since buying it a few weeks ago, and now that most things have been done it certainly does feel very satisfying , I just need to get the engine running as it should now! :lol: 
Apart from fixing things that were actually broken (siren alarm , wind deflector ,temperature gauge & headlight washers) I've also tried to catch up on the maintenance aspects that have been skipped over the last few years and so I've also done the following ;
De-rusted and painted front suspension arms & subframe .
Cam belt & water pump and all associated tensioners/dampers etc .
Cleaned out sump (purely for peace of mind) & fitted new oil pick up pipe .
Engine oil & filter change .
Air filter and cabin pollen filter change .
New coil packs & spark plugs.
Gearbox oil .
Fuel filter (as per my above post :mrgreen: ).

I have been leaving the last 2 jobs , namely the Haldex oil & filter and rear differential oil simply because of access (have the parts ready inc. new drain plug & seal ) , and fully expect the Haldex filter to be the metal factory one  .
I did the fuel filter with the car jacked up and on an axle stand and clearance was quite tight .
It's a right pain if that cover needs to come off again , if I had realised that I would have left it on....
Cheers


----------

